# I want these sheep houses



## Bridgemoof (Feb 8, 2013)

http://highviewart.com/articles/view/661

In fact, I would live in one!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 8, 2013)

Pretty cool. I looked at those and all I could think is how hard it would be to clean them all out.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey...aren't those the Hobbit houses?! Still pretty cool though....


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

I did the translate to English and they are the hobbit houses!

Very cool! I would like to live there!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Well...it might be a bit expensive to fly your entire brood down to NZ...but it could work!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

who said anything about them going with me??? 

well.. maybe "D"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)

That...it...AWESOME!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Feb 8, 2013)

How cool is that! I love it!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Southern...taking the kids to NZ would be a heck of a lot easier than trying to get D in (w/o quarantine etc)! 

NZ has such BEAUTIFUL scenery! Nice people too! I say go for it...a second honeymoon!


----------

